
Show HN: A simple API to store and retrieve JSON objects - m_mozafarian
http://openbucket.io/
======
dhruvsachde
works great, but I see that you are using non-secure http connection, it would
be great if you are planning to include SSL encryption over it.

~~~
fiatjaf
Don't spend your time including anything like that.

------
avinoth
Looks nice. I made a similar app few days back and made it as a self hosting
one.

You can check it out here.
[https://github.com/avinoth/apistore](https://github.com/avinoth/apistore)

------
jamesmalvi
If required , this tool [http://jsonformatter.org](http://jsonformatter.org)
jsonformatter and support url too.

~~~
m_mozafarian
Good idea.

------
stephenr
I don't understand why anyone would ever use this instead of a simple KV store
like Redis or Memcached?

There are literally zero technical details about what the system runs on or
how data is stored. In the time it took me to look around trying to find some
technical details or source code to look at, I could have started a VM and
installed Redis.

------
imakesnowflakes
Wow. Great timing. This will pair nicely with an Html5 app I just posted

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10506149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10506149)

Also, I always used to wonder why something simple like this already exists.
Well done!

------
motyar
I made something similar for HTML, check
[http://motyar.info/gist/](http://motyar.info/gist/)

------
nambante
and, what can it be useful for?

~~~
wircho
a quick database for cacheing data temporarily from a web app's client-side
code, maybe? I wouldn't make a whole platform depend on it, but seems useful
enough at least for prototyping.

~~~
nambante
That can well be done locally

